# "How i would save the world, but can't"



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

This topic was presented to me in another thread and i am very interested in peoples ideas.

I would start by helping to rebuild the forests back up and repopulate animals that are close to extinction.


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 1, 2006)

i would nuke the middle east LOL


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 1, 2006)

I would start by teaching all the up and coming kids ALOT more respect, not in any particular area, just general respect for everything. Then the world would probably not need saving.

*does not apply to all kids either, i know there is a few good ones out there*


----------



## codeth (Nov 1, 2006)

send arnie into the middle east , he'll sort em out


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

hobbo1972 said:


> i would nuke the middle east LOL



Im on my best behaviour today so i cant say what i would like to do but your comment has made me very happy


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 1, 2006)

As long as governments put economy before ecology there is no way to save the world.


----------



## darkangel (Nov 1, 2006)

conservation and rehabilitation!!!
i'm with you 6ftpythonsgirl!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 1, 2006)

codeth said:


> send arnie into the middle east , he'll sort em out



What, with acting lessons?


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

i was looking at a few sites on how to save the world and this comment hit something...


"At the root of my environmental philosophy is a growing belief that just having everyone 'do their best' to make the world a better place will not be enough. In other words, we need to bring about a dramatic change in our world in this century, a much greater and faster change than any culture can achieve organically. A change this drastic and this sudden has occurred four times before in human history: 

about 30,000 years ago, with the invention of the axe, the flint arrowhead and the spear
about 10,000 years ago, with the invention of catastrophic agriculture and animal domestication
during the Renaissance, with the invention of modern science
during the industrial revolution, with the invention of automation"

so what kind of change/inventions could fix the world?


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

this is the site

http://blogs.salon.com/0002007/stories/2004/09/15/theTruthAboutNatureHowToSaveTheWorld.html

and this is some other interesting informations i found...

The Truth About Nature: What We Have Forgotten

Man is not Special, not the Crown of Creation, or a Species Apart, but rather a fairly minor evolutionary adaptation to one ordinary branch of the tree of life on Earth. The impact and 'success' of this species is no more an indication of greater importance, predestination or divine will than is the impact and success of the mosquito, HIV, bacteria, cancer cells or the Plague.
Our planet is a single self-managing organism. All life on Earth exists to sustain, nourish and support all other life on Earth. As with a human body or any other organism, that is only possible when each component of the organism does its part, in balance and harmony with the rest. In that sense the Earth is sacred, it demands and earns respect and obedience to its 'laws' because that is essential to the survival of all life.
The Earth is full of sentient, intelligent, communicative, emotional creatures. Most human moralities and religions seem to hold that creatures with these attributes deserve freedom from harrassment, suffering and enslavement, and the right to exist. Therefore much human activity, which deprives all non-humans of these rights and freedoms, is an atrocity no less despicable than human genocide, holocaust, torture and slavery, and must be stopped.
Small is beautiful, and place gives us identity: The community as the basic political unit and Natural Enterprise as the basic economic unit work best because they can be self-selecting and self-managing, and are extremely adaptive. In nature, the community teaches you what you need to live, it defines you and gives you purpose, it anchors and connects you. And though we are all part of a web, a mosaic, and we all travel, ultimately we have our own place, our 'home'. If you're not totally connected with everything and every creature that is part of your place, then it isn't your place. If you don't have a place, then you don't yet really exist. It is your community, your ecosystem, all of it, that is your place -- not the isolated, nuclear-family, locked house on 'private' property. Larger political units (states) and economic units (corporations) are inherently unwieldy, inflexible and less democratic. Because of their sheer size they are detached, remote, and cannot possibly understand or respond to our needs. Forged from both idealism and cynical greed for power, these abominations serve no useful purpose except to protect us from other large political and economic units (and they do that poorly). 

We learn what we're shown, not what we're told. Our senses provide us what we need to learn, to really understand, to be happy. When we live in our minds, we close ourselves off from so much. Formal education is futile. To bring about change we need to show people something that works better, and reconnect them with their senses, their imagination, the Earth.


The Truth About Civilization: The Problem and Its Root Cause

Civilization was a well-intentioned response to a sudden drastic shortage of human food (possibly arising from overhunting of large game and/or the last ice age). But it was not an instinctive way to live, and needed a lot of artificial constructs and controls to work. Our civilization systematically brainwashes us into staggering cultural homogeneity and imaginative poverty, and to believe ours is the only way to live -- that there is no other human way. To do so it must get us to forget or deny the 5 truths above, and teach us these great myths: 

That our instincts are unreliable (what nature 'tells' us to do), and logic and morality are infallible (what human codes tell us to do); 

That life is a struggle of 'good vs. evil', and that we are inherently weak, selfish and lazy;
That it's good to be 'normal' and to be like other people, and that we're all part of society and not ultimately, terribly alone;

That we must be unconditionally obedient to our 'superiors', their hierarchy and their laws, or society and order will collapse; 

That our well-being is appropriately measured by our material possessions and our ability to acquire more; 

That disparity of wealth, health and dignity is necessary and inevitable and that with hard work 'have-nots' can become 'haves'; 

That we must all work long, hard hours at unsatisfying jobs or we will all suffer and starve; 

That humans have an inherent right to all the land and all the resources of Earth (and even beyond);
That history began with civilization, before which life was short, fearful, nasty and brutish (and in nature and tribal cultures, it still is).
We are instinctively responsive to, and responsible for, everything we have control over. In nature that is the immediate community -- what goes on outside is not one's business. But now that we, as a 'global community' control the whole world we cannot respond, cannot bear the commensurate responsibility. This conflict between our instincts and reality, along with the stress of overpopulation and separation from nature, has made us all mentally ill. This illness manifests itself in violence and war, hatred, abuse, greed, jealousy, and fear. We are helpless to do what we 'know' we must. It is like facing 'Sophie's choice' (being asked by the Gestapo to decide which of your children to spare from the gas chamber) over and over and over. We cannot bear to know, so we turn off, we hide inside, we distract ourselves. It is only when we don't know, and cannot even imagine, that we can go on, and tolerate the world we have created. This makes it easier for us to accept the brainwashing that ours is the only way to live, to tolerate the abuses and outrages that weknow are going on behind closed doors, and to accept the arguments of skeptics and apologists and holocaust denyers that it's not really that bad, or perhaps it's even good, or at least it's divine will so it's beyond our control, there's nothing we can do about it, we're not really responsible
As a consequence, we are poised, by the end of this century, to create a world that contains one billion Americans and fourteen billion people, and uses eight Earths worth of resources (at current regeneration rates) just to meet human needs. A world that will, as a direct consequence of this overcrowding and unsustainable consumption, be preoccupied with catastrophic famines, epidemic (new) human diseases, crop failures, cannibalism, crop failures, nuclear and biological wars, water rationing and desertification, economic depression, catastrophic terrorism, cascading weather disasters, and the decline of democracy, constitutional liberalism, and the rule of law. A world, arguably, not worth living in.


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 1, 2006)

Just look at Australia, The driest continent on earth, in the middle of the worst drought in known history, and the government keeps trying to convince everyone to breed more for a stronger economy, The more people the more natural resources get used, more waste produced. So have a vasectomy for the good of the earth.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Well where to start, I would start small increase the viability of ecological answers rather than focusing on econimical change. Increase scientific research into reuseable fuels, and lower tax rates on these reusable feuls. If all else fails carpet bomb 3/4 of the most populated countrys on the planet. Aim it at city's and do a self population cull to help slow the damage. Yes the fumes from the fires would be bad but the cull would do so much.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

all this talk of culling is so exciting!!! i think we need to slow down the poputaion a little maybe not as much as culling every big city just the ones i dont like :0


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Only beacuse you are in Sydney which is Aust largest city


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 1, 2006)

hobbo1972 said:


> i would nuke the middle east LOL



Whoa....even with the 'LOL'

I'd make education as accessible as possible and make it 'trendy' to be well informed, widely read and open minded, so that people would forever endeavour to lessen their ignorence.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

Mayo said:


> Only beacuse you are in Sydney which is Aust largest city



 well yes dah i like me aven if many dont


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd plant lots of flowers and trees and watch all the pretty butterflys float around and land on my nose.

Then i'd wake up scartch my behind (can't say ***) then blow the living "insert swear word here" out of EVERYTHING, cause the world is going to hell in a hand basket, and it's on the express.


----------



## Veredus (Nov 1, 2006)

Australia's population needs to be seriously culled with the rest of the world, 20 million is far too high for a desert continent


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 1, 2006)

I would enpregnate all the worlds beautiful women:lol: so that the world would have generations of fantastic looking people

Donk


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> I would enpregnate all the worlds beautiful women:lol: so that the world would have generations of fantastic looking people
> 
> Donk



not a fact till we see pictures


----------



## Little_Fox (Nov 1, 2006)

*This is what I would do if i could.... but i can't*

Turn off the tv. Park the car in the garage - WALK. Turn on peoples minds. 
If saving the world includes saving a community at a time, send surplus : grains, water, meats (live), vegetables to areas world wide where it is needed. 
[Clean] Water shortages exist in many places, there is famine all over the world. And the greed of powers and money- prevent the trade of some vital resources - some renewable, some not.
It could be like a global "sponsor a child" -- "support your neighbours - share what you can"


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 1, 2006)

I was going to paste it. but for those interested, check this site out...

http://www.pbs.org/now/shows/223/index.html

I'm into conspiricey thery's


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

If i was going to save the world I would stop dribbling crap on a reptile forum, Get off my butt and do something about it IF i really cared.

C'mon people *** is this crap?
Doesn't anyone here want to talk Reptiles anymore?


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe people need to look after them selves. Those country's that need all of this food are to busy fighting amongest them selves to grow crops. They realy on us to provide them with food. Call me harsh but I think all aid to those country's should be stopped.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Well Ill Bill this is the chit chat forum.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

i want one if its that fast!


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

Mayo said:


> Well Ill Bill this is the chit chat forum.



Well Mayo this is a reptile forum


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 1, 2006)

your REAL ill Bill, 

I used to think, there were smart people in the world, till i met you.

If a little parasite such as yourself is unhappy about others opionions, or you are too important to waste your precious time reading others views, heres some great advice.....

DON"T READ IT.

Personally i'm sick of seeing your pathetic little posts, bitching about things.

Yes this is a reptile forum, but you are posting in a "chit chat" thread and if you acn take the time from your hetic life to read what is written next to the "chit chat" thread, actually wait, i shall quote it for you SIR..."Discussion that has nothing to do with reptiles or Aussie Pythons and Snakes."

So in the words of many great others before me... HARDED UP!!!


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2006)

OK i agree with most of the stuff above to some extent atleast.
One thing though that i think alot of ppl fail to realise is that without a strong economy there isnt going to be any environmental imporovement at all, it would actually get much worse.
If ppl are starving and dont have jobs do you really thing they are going to put some little critter, tree or whatever before themsleves when it comes to survival? of course not(i answered that for yous).

Without a strong economy we could also have alot of security problems, if we lose our stable government, this also would lead to environmental issues being forgotten completely. A nuclear war would also stuff alot off stuff up as you could probably imagine.

Im not saying things are all good at the moment and the economy should be our only priority, but in the real world it does really need to be a top priority. This doesnt mean other things cant be top prioriies too.
Here goes my ranting to fix the planet.
Environmental stuff at Australias level
- raise petrol exise 1c every three months and actually use this to develop hydrogen fuel cells and other alternate power.
- Start building nuclear reactors near all major coastal cities this afternoon, this will provide clean greenhouse gas free power that could also be used for hydrogen production. This will also allow for dasalination to be available if needed.
- Investigate geoequestraion of co2 with just going for the answer that is desired(i think this maybe dodgy but dont know much about it)
- more money should be made available to protect and manage our environment and work should be done to try and protect all our threatened speices not just koalas.
- wipe out cats and have very strict rules for anyone who wants to own one.
- in general replace exotic destructive species with animals that dont cause unsuitable damage this is for farm and pet animals.

International stuff
- Eliminate the islama facists, to help lower the population and to increase global stabillity and minimise nuclear threats.
- Develop a body like the UN that can/will actually do stuff to stop wars etc. They could also deal with population issues on a global scale.

That will do for this morning if all this is happening this afternoon i will comeback and tell them what they need to do next


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

i no why i love you josh!!!!! ha ha 
A reptile forum with a chit chat area so deal
can i be really rude and ask a question? is that your picture ill bill on your avotar? Because besides saying a lot of nasty things to i will hast add lose the Black Rap hat and fbum fluff and get a short back and side wipe of the tuff guy facial expression and be happy this is a thread about doing good... if you dont like the chit chat threads start a thread in the reptie part and stay out of chit chat


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Here Ill Bill

Chit Chat 
Discussion that has nothing to do with reptiles or Aussie Pythons and Snakes.

That is the title of the forum this has been posted in. Cut and pasted it direct. If you don't like the content of chit chat, don't read chit chat. This forum was created so that people could chat about different things without being herp related


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 1, 2006)

wrong person sorry


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 1, 2006)

Meh


----------



## dwc995 (Nov 1, 2006)

Education is good, sadly bombing the middle east isnt the answer because most of the problems in the middle east were intitally caused by the west. So clearly education on both animals and humans is needed. I cherish animal life more than humans, but to say bomb certain areas to reduce population is silly, after all do you want to be bombed? How to judge who dies and who lives?


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 1, 2006)

If your apoligising to me snakes, your forgiven.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

I was talking all city's world wide to do a population cull. There are just to many people on the planet in this day and age. Perhaps breeding licences should be bought in. Some how we need to lower the population, it is the biggest problem.


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm with you Mayo, you need a licence to have a Herp, should be registered to have a dog, Yet anyone can reproduce, and thanks to our FABULIOUS government, you can actually get a bonus for having one. YAY.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

I have decided the only way i could save the world is to become a visualanti.....
Look out look out where ever you are..
Oh and i have the answer we can pull all buildings down cull heaps of people and go back to the cave man style!!!


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't no if I would go that far but we do selectively breed most other animals, do a mass cull leaving those behind that can create a smarter population.


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2006)

Mayo said:


> Don't no if I would go that far but we do selectively breed most other animals, do a mass cull leaving those behind that can create a smarter population.



You dont really need to cull ppl a pair of scissors can do the job but only if im one of those who is allowed to breed cause that would hurt:shock:


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Dude I plan to have 2 kids max, and then I plan to have the snip any way. Upto 3 kids to a family I understand after that if people want to breed I think they should recieve no financial support from the government.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

ill_bill said:


> Well Mayo this is a reptile forum



Doesn't take you too long to get back into the old Yayo swing of things does it Ill_boy? You post more garbage than anyone I know!


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Doesn't take you too long to get back into the old Yayo swing of things does it Ill_boy? You post more garbage than anyone I know!




Thats rich coming from you of all people.

Don't you have some threatening PM's to send to me? You know the ones where you said your going to visit me and bring harm to me....that will be the day 34 year old e-gangster......gonna go ol' school and pop an e-cap in my *** 

Pathetic excuse for an adult


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 1, 2006)

You see, People just cant get along!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 1, 2006)

So who were you before you got booted the last time ill bill??

You obviousy dont like being here so **** off and let people who like the site talk


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2006)

The reason the govenment is encouraging ppl to have kids isnt to increase the population it is to maintain a sustainable average age of the population. Also australia is one of the least populated counties in the world the other countries should drop their populations first(this would solve the problem by it self).

We also spend way to much on keeping ppl alive without quality of life IMO Ppl serving life sentance with no chance of getting out(eg. martyn bryant and various pedophiles) should be put down along with elderly/sick ppl who want to die rather than being dragged through the last part of their unnatually extended lives in pain/lack of dignity. It really stupid IMO how its considered cruel to keep a dog alive when its best for it to be put down yet when its a person there death has to be drawn out as much as possible to make them suffer as much as possible. Its a waste of money and very cruel IMO.


----------



## mangoman (Nov 1, 2006)

I would stop large industry from raping the world and flooding it with hitech rubbish that doesnt last long.. computers,toasters etc.. I then would ban freedom of speech so no idoits can argue with me and introduce capital punishment, and flogging posts..

Id restrict and/or ban, tv,radio,internet and the media from feeding us rubbish.

id ban all large food companies and give power back to the local man and introduce small scale farming australia wide so most of the produce is local to the region!

I would plant many many many trees and turn australia into the lungs of the world..

sounds like a dictatorship, thats because it is.. 

I DONT NEED VOTES, JUST AN ARMY =D

er thankyou


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

To sustain the population though is based on economical reasons. The population is required to support the old financially. And yes we are one of the least populated country's. Italy has 54 million people and is approximatly the same size as Tasmania give or take. So if you cull the elderly that want to die, and limit human breeding then we have a good answer to the problem. Kill those who have a life sentance, so it is a life sentance. Kill all those that don't want to continue life without dignaty. Give them there dignaty by allowing them to say good bye on there own terms. Did my thesus on the right to die found out some very interesting things about it.


----------



## kel (Nov 1, 2006)

" Upto 3 kids to a family I understand after that if people want to breed I think they should recieve no financial support from the government."

i agree 100% theres a woman and i use that term loosly in my town with 10 kids has never worked a day in her life and neither has her OH they just keep poping em out and collecting the dole with all its benefits eg free medical, cheap housing and all the discounts they get, its ****s me to tears we do the right thing im a stay at home mum my husband works we have 2 kids and they get all the breaks, and dont even get me started on the baby bonus crap how bloody stupid i think you should get it for your first child to get yourself set up but after that no way should they be handing out thousands, its just encouraging the scum of the earth to breed like rabbits

to answer the OP i think we are beyond saving


----------



## mangoman (Nov 1, 2006)

this could be another answer,


[video=youtube;gfOHlCjNhh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfOHlCjNhh0[/video]


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't follow religions myself don't believe any religion can claim to be right with the amount of atrositys done in there name.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

Thought I was on your ignore list Yayo? Shows to me how full of hot air you are!



ill_bill said:


> Thats rich coming from you of all people.
> 
> Don't you have some threatening PM's to send to me? You know the ones where you said your going to visit me and bring harm to me....that will be the day 34 year old e-gangster......gonna go ol' school and pop an e-cap in my ***
> 
> Pathetic excuse for an adult


 
Funny that, seemed to me you were the ones making all the threats to me, and others! Promenading around like a big tough man! But now you’re squealing like the little boy I know you are! :lol: How predictable!!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Thought I was on your ignore list Yayo? Shows to me how full of hot air you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that, seemed to me you were the one making all the threats to me, and others! Promenading around like a big tough man! But now you’re squealing like the little boy I know you are! :lol: How predictable!!



ps....and sad!


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mayo said:


> I believe people need to look after them selves. Those country's that need all of this food are to busy fighting amongest them selves to grow crops. They realy on us to provide them with food. Call me harsh but I think all aid to those country's should be stopped.




Spot on!!!!!! Why are we funding N Koreas damn nukes.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

I take it moosenoose and Ill Bill are good friends then.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

Best of friends  I can't wait to shake his hand


----------



## mangoman (Nov 1, 2006)

Mayo said:


> Don't follow religions myself don't believe any religion can claim to be right with the amount of atrositys done in there name.



you dont have to be part of any religion to believe. but i understand
where your coming from!!

peace


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Thought I was on your ignore list Yayo? Shows to me how full of hot air you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that, seemed to me you were the ones making all the threats to me, and others! Promenading around like a big tough man! But now you’re squealing like the little boy I know you are! :lol: How predictable!!



I said Ignore your PM tough guy.
Such a big man on APS....Moosenoose the rubbish poster, As I told you I don't have time for internet gangsters and if you have a problem with me then keep it to yourself OR come and say it to my face.
I can tell you right now with 100% certainty that I will *NEVER* see your face because your full of it, 34 year old acting like he is 15.

I know what your problem is and trust me you don't want it spread on the forums because I know a lot more about you and another YOUNG member on this site which could probably get you in to a bit of trouble.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

ill_bill said:


> I said Ignore your PM tough guy.
> Such a big man on APS....Moosenoose the rubbish poster, As I told you I don't have time for internet gangsters and if you have a problem with me then keep it to yourself OR come and say it to my face.
> I can tell you right now with 100% certainty that I will *NEVER* see your face because your full of it, 34 year old acting like he is 15.
> 
> I know what your problem is and trust me you don't want it spread on the forums because I know a lot more about you and another YOUNG member on this site which could probably get you in to a bit of trouble.




:lol: More hot air! Spread away trouble maker


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Well my interest has perked up a bit. (moosenoose/Ill Bill)

Mango Man I was bought up in religeous schools, in a churchy town, after that I have no time what's so ever for religion. The biggest bunch of hypocrites around.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

ps: oh and ADAM, for a little while there I thought the medication they had you on was working...but sadly it appears I was wrong.


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: More hot air! Spread away trouble maker




I see you were quick to reply to that one e-thug.
I don't have time to get in to a cat fight with a 34 year old loser, Why don't you go and chat up some more young girls on MSN Filthy scum.

If you are going to have a big mouth and try and act like your the big man on campus then have the hardware to back it up cause I can tell you right now that some idiot on a reptile site who does nothing but post rubbish sending me threatening PM's does nothing for me except for a bit of a laugh......One day that mouth of yours will get you in to trouble because life is not 1 big forum where threads can be deleted and forgotten, Not everybody lives in their own little world where they think they are the head cheese.
I just hope the day your get your "comeuppins" someone is standing close by with a camcorder so we can watch the fall of the e-don pffftt!


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> ps: oh and ADAM, for a little while there I thought the medication they had you on was working...but sadly it appears I was wrong.



Please don't use my first name....your not my friend,I don't like you,I don't like the way you chat young girls up so don't call me by my first OR last name.

I thought the drugs were working too until I started getting in to fights with 34 year old girly boys Is that the best you have??? If you want to try and dish something at least make it remotely true you loser


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

ill_bill said:


> I see you were quick to reply to that one e-thug.
> I don't have time to get in to a cat fight with a 34 year old loser, Why don't you go and chat up some more young girls on MSN Filthy scum.
> 
> If you are going to have a big mouth and try and act like your the big man on campus then have the hardware to back it up cause I can tell you right now that some idiot on a reptile site who does nothing but post rubbish sending me threatening PM's does nothing for me except for a bit of a laugh......One day that mouth of yours will get you in to trouble because life is not 1 big forum where threads can be deleted and forgotten, Not everybody lives in their own little world where they think they are the head cheese.
> I just hope the day your get your "comeuppins" someone is standing close by with a camcorder so we can watch the fall of the e-don pffftt!




You see Adam, this is where you've got it severely wrong, as always. I've never done the things you say, as I remember clearly the only thing you said – after you added me to MSN – was nothing but expletives and rantings of a chronic homophobic!! So this relationship you’ve dreamt up that I was in :lol: Was it with a male or a female?? You are seriously delusional mate!! Why don’t you PM me and at least explain for once, in normal English, why you feel it necessary to attack me?


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> You see Adam, this is where you've got it severely wrong, as always. I've never done the things you say, as I remember clearly the only thing you said – after you added me to MSN – was nothing but expletives and rantings of a chronic homophobic!! So this relationship you’ve dreamt up that I was in :lol: Was it with a male or a female?? You are seriously delusional mate!! Why don’t you PM me and at least explain for once, in normal English, why you feel it necessary to attack me?



Me Homophobic??? HAHAHAHA

Gays,Lesbians and Bi-Sexuals don't bother me in the least, It's big mouths like yourself who have something to prove that I have something against.
Me attack you?
I still have the PM's that you sent me, They will show the date which it was sent and we can work this thing out with the mods and admins and see who attacked who.

You really need to grow up. Im not sure if its a mid-life crisis but you really need help to escape that little land that you live in which is in your head.

Now please leave me alone I really don't want anything to do with a net pred like yourself


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2006)

Isnt i great to see ppl trying to act tough on an internet forum, take your cat reflux and nunchukas and sort it out but stop talking crap in these forums, maybe you can actually fight and you are hard like you make out but like most ppl here i couldnt give a toss, this is a reptile forum not a chest beating/bitching competition.

On another note relating to what the thread is actually about. I Was just listening to bob browns rant in the press club I was shocked to find out that i actually agree with about half the stuff he says. Its a shame they have such a poor ability to from decent policy beyond not cutting down trees etc. 
It would be good if someone could start a good environmental party that didnt get into the other stupid socialist/commie style BS that the greens dribble all the time.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

ill_bill said:


> Me Homophobic??? HAHAHAHA
> 
> Gays,Lesbians and Bi-Sexuals don't bother me in the least, It's big mouths like yourself who have something to prove that I have something against.
> Me attack you?
> ...




Thought you'd answer with a whole heap of rubbish, as usual! No answers, just complete rot! I'm sure the mods all know who cause the trouble. Just look into the mirror Adam, you'll find the answer to that one!


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Mangoman, i already forgot to read the fine print and signed up for one army, so count me signed up for yours.

As for the LITTLE issue of Bill, how bout you get some time up champ??

Go away, have a good look at yourself, decide if you want to be here. If so perhaps you could consider making "worth while" posts.

This Name calling and bickering, is exactly what you seem to be known for. It's not hard to look up all your posts on this site and it would be fair to say most of them are as full of facies as you seem to be.

PEACE OUT


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

cris said:


> Isnt i great to see ppl trying to act tough on an internet forum, take your cat reflux and nunchukas.




Apologies Cris, I fear that Adam might hurt himself with nunchukas, a girl he was verbally abusing sent me a photo of him, he looks like he’d be more suited to flinging a couple of Subway foot longs around – thus helping him to avoid a self inflicted injury


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Apologies Cris, I fear that Adam might hurt himself with nunchukas, a girl he was verbally abusing sent me a photo of him, he looks like he’d be more suited to flinging a couple of Subway foot longs around – thus helping him to avoid a self inflicted injury



 Sorry to tell you sunny but only a handfull of people on this site have seen me, No pictures sent at all...Poor little moose:cry: 

P.S is it the same girl that you tried to chat up on MSN?

34 year old net devo


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

You mean the same one who is still a member on here but had to change her nickname because of you and your consistent harassment??? That one?


----------



## ill_bill (Nov 1, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> You mean the same one who is still a member on here but had to change her nickname because of you and your consistent harassment??? That one?



HAHAHA
Your a flip, 
I don't beleive I let myself get suckered in to fighting with a 34 year old
Shame on me.

You have now proved that your a tool so you can give it a rest


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

I've heard some great ideas come from the greens but it is overpower by all the Bu********. Pitty, perhaps we should start the APS political party.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2006)

Nah hang on....I'll PM you


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

I think there have been quite a few good ideas come out on APS o.k some are a little far fetched but some practical ideas also.


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2006)

All we need to do is fill parlement with heaps of snakes and other herps, then we can just walk in and take over without a single gunshot 8)


----------



## Mayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Just a couple of ven's should do it, no one needs to be bitten but remind people that they are deadly and native


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

cris said:


> Isnt i great to see ppl trying to act tough on an internet forum, take your cat reflux and nunchukas and sort it out but stop talking crap in these forums, maybe you can actually fight and you are hard like you make out but like most ppl here i couldnt give a toss, this is a reptile forum not a chest beating/bitching competition.
> 
> On another note relating to what the thread is actually about. I Was just listening to bob browns rant in the press club I was shocked to find out that i actually agree with about half the stuff he says. Its a shame they have such a poor ability to from decent policy beyond not cutting down trees etc.
> It would be good if someone could start a good environmental party that didnt get into the other stupid socialist/commie style BS that the greens dribble all the time.



havent you seen his avator? he is a big tuffy!!! with all that facial hair ha ha ha ha ha he
ill Bill you need to realise that the mods are going to see you winging about chit chat again and bagging out everyone and everything from the wiggles to people on this site .
The only one fighting behind a forum is you everyone else was having a semi serious conversation about saving the world GO away you have made it clear you dislike everything we get it so stop taliking on the chit chat if you are above it i want to here more about culling.

Oh and if you are so young that 34 is old maybe you should shut up and learn sum respect for your elders?? or didnt you ever get taught that? or are you still in high school and think you a big fish?


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 1, 2006)

can i get a woop woop.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

woop woop


----------



## Slateman (Nov 1, 2006)

I am closing this thread and ask moderators to apply infractions against the people who attacked other members in unfriendly way. 
PLease read rules for posting to APS forums.


----------

